

Show HN: VirtKick – Cloud Made Easy. Open Source. - Nowaker
https://demo.virtkick.io/

======
Rhapso
I like the concept. The mockup to which you linked is a bit confusing. I think
a box explaining that it is read only would be nice. (it actually seems more
complex than that, I had an entire virtual machine to play with but it reset
the hdd image on reboot.

~~~
Nowaker
Thanks for your feedback. Actually, the explanation is below the menu. It
wasn't clear enough I guess? This is a static HTML prototype.

There is only one dynamic thing: the noVNC console that connects to a real VM.
The VM doesn't have any network or storage - it's just an Arch Linux LiveCD. A
cronjob restarts it every 30 minutes to ensure it's usable - some people have
bad habits to execute commands that break the OS. ;)

------
davidcelis
[https://github.com/virtkick/virtkick](https://github.com/virtkick/virtkick)
is an empty repository. Am I missing something?

~~~
Nowaker
What you see under [https://demo.virtkick.io](https://demo.virtkick.io) is
[https://github.com/virtkick/virtkick-
prototype](https://github.com/virtkick/virtkick-prototype).

